# gcc mit Pentium 4 Optimierung

## denic

Hi,

bin gerade dabei mein Gentoo 1.2 auf den neuen gcc 3.2 umzustellen.

Bevor ich mein emerge -e system und emerge -eu world starte, habe

ich noch eine Frage.

Kann man den neuen gcc mit Pentium 4 Optimierung (sse2) laufen lassen ?

Oder sind keine weiteren - außer den Standart - Optionen nicht erforderlich ?

Danke

----------

## moogli

Schau doch mal unter

http://gcc.gnu.org/onlinedocs/gcc-3.1/gcc/index.html

Im Abschnitt "GCC Command Options" steht beschrieben was die Optimierungsoptionen bewirken etc.

Da ist bestimmt was dabei.

Gruss und schönes WE

moogli

----------

